# N~R~G these are for you!!!



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

those are pretty sweet. even has a stash pouch for your....medicine.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

God damn hippies...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Ha those are great. I'd totally buy those. Where'd you find them Punk?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

i found a product review on twsnow.com


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh okay cool. I'm going to keep my eyes peeled for those.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I searched backcountry.com and no luck finding them there. What is the model name and are these a limited edition?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

this is from TWsnow.com
::::
Goods: Dragon DX Tie Die
By Evan
Sep 24, 2007
Part of Dragon's infamous Vice series dedicated to all your wicked habits, the limited release Tie Die DX will be available to the general public as of October 15, 2007. The goggle comes equipped with it's own strap mounted, removeable, zippered stash pocket, one amber replacement lens, a recreational alligator clip, and a seriously mellow vibe.

$110

dragonalliance.com


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

$110? Damn. I want them, but I'm not sure I want them that badly, lol. Still really sick goggles though!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

recreational aligator clip, lol. yeah, those are dope, thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

they'd match my gear, too!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

haha NP thats what i get for being so blah about work this week ... can't focus on anything to save my life


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

purple's my favorite color


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> recreational aligator clip, lol. yeah, those are dope, thanks for the head's up!


Gotta love "recreational" aligator clips! I remember when they gave out these aligator clips attached to a paper weight in college to use to hold index cards for studying...yeah those got used for studying often...


----------

